
The Big List of RPG Plots - BerislavLopac
https://rolltop-indigo.blogspot.com/2018/10/the-big-list-of-rpg-plots.html
======
klodolph
This should have (1999) in the title, which is when it was originally
published.

> Over the last two decades, The Big List of RPG Plots has been cited, quoted,
> thanked and excerpted in articles for computer-game design, a book on
> Hollywood screenwriting, and more than a few pen-and-paper RPGs. I wrote it
> in 1993 as an article submission for Pyramid magazine (they rejected it). I
> later tried to shop it to Dragon and Shadis and others (they also rejected
> it). I became Pyramid's editor in 1998 and decided: nah, that would be lame,
> to finally "accept" my own rejected article, so instead, it became something
> I'd offer for free on my own website, the Blue Room, where it debuted in '99
> and lives on to this day.

[https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/202670/Big-List-of-
RPG-...](https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/202670/Big-List-of-RPG-Plots)

------
sehugg
There's also TVTropes (warning: abandon all home of productivity):
[https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/RolePlayingGame](https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/RolePlayingGame)

~~~
eiieirurjdndjd
It does bear some similarity to tv tropes. One thing I really like about this
list is how focused it is. It’s nothing but high level plot points. No
digression, and nothing really obscure. Pretty much any good guys and bad guys
story is going to contain at least one of these archetypes. TVTropes is great
for many things, but it is not quite as compact as this list.

------
liquidise
Being a coder, i have a ton of friends who all aspire to create indie games in
their spare time. I also know a couple of artistic friends with similar
aspirations. I wish there was a platform for these two sets of people to
ideate and join forces. Lists like this help, but it doesn't begin to answer
all of the design/environment/modeling that is necessary for most games.

Even if, like the random saas projects many of us have in mothballs, no
released project comes of it, almost everyone involved would likely make out
positively from the experiences gained.

~~~
taneq
gamedev.net?

~~~
thrower123
Gamedev.net is a great resource that I see come up very rarely on here. There
is a lot of extremely ameteur posts there, but the community contains some
incredibly knowledgeable people that give fantastic advice

